# [Premiere] Probleme mit Clip rückwärts abspielen



## El_Schubi (13. Januar 2003)

*video rückwärts*

hoi,
ich möchte gerne mit premiere 6.0 ein video rückwärts abspielen.
in der referenz steht dazu: "to view a video backwards simply give it a negative speed", sehr schön, das habe ich gemacht, doch irgendwie stimmt das ergebnis mit der anleitung nicht ganz überein. meinem ergebnis zu folge sollte in der referenz stehen: "to view a video backwards and make it look like shit, simply give it a negative speed".
soll soviel heißen wie: das video läuft zwar rückwärts, sieht aber zum ko**** aus. jede menge streifen und alles total pixelig.
ich habs als unkomprimiertes avi probiert und als einzelbilder immer die gleich sch*****. das video hat ein format von 960x540, also ganz normale hdtv-ratio.
woran kann es liegen, daß es so aussieht? hab ich möglicherweise noch etwas nicht beachtet?

mfg el


----------



## El_Schubi (13. Januar 2003)

es ist wirklich zum aus der haut fahren! ich habs mittlerweile selbst rausgefunden nach ca. 30min rumprobieren. unter videooptions muß man nämlich reverse field dominance aktivieren damit es "normal" aussieht. ich frag mich nur immer wieso steht sowas nicht in der referenz?!? letzte  woche z.b. hab ich ein 600€ teures 3dsmax plugin gekauft. als ich es ausprobiert habe und dazu im handbuch las hab ich festgestellt, daß sich die menüs im programm und im handbuch doch erheblich unterschieden. irgendwann hab ich dann zufällig in der online referenz gesehen, daß die menüs umgestellt wurden oder teilweise ganz verschwunden sind, das handbuch aber noch von version 1.00 ist. man darf also jetzt die referenz im handbuch lesen, und dann in der online referenz zu diesen punkten die änderungen zusammensuchen. wenn wenigstens die online referenz auf dem aktuellen stand wäre, aber nein es ist die von 1.00 und dazwischen immer mal wieder änderungen. 

a disgusted el_schubi


----------



## BubiBohnensack (13. Januar 2003)

Wenn man sich Premiere 6.5 kauft, so ist dort auch nur eine Bedienungsanleitung zu 6.0 und ein kleines Updateheft zur 6.5 drin...

Dein Problem liegt, wie du ja wahrscheinlich selber schon ahnst an den Halbbildern, die natürlich Probleme machen, wenn du die Field Reihenfolge durch das Umdrehen des Videos änderst.


----------



## El_Schubi (13. Januar 2003)

nein, das sind keine halbbilder, es sind 3dsmax sequenzen, die nicht in halbbildern vorliegen, trotzdem geht rückwärts in ausgangsqualität nur mit reverse field dominance dabei ist dann none gechecked.


----------



## BubiBohnensack (13. Januar 2003)

Das allerdings erscheint mir jetzt seltsam...mal nachlesen.

edit: Achso ist doch logisch   /edit


----------



## goela (14. Januar 2003)

> Achso ist doch logisch


Und warum?


----------



## BubiBohnensack (14. Januar 2003)

Weil Premiere intern anders arbeitet als wenn du exportierst.
Normalerweise ist die Projekteinstellung immer Halbbilder. Ich lese da heute nachmittag trotzdem nochmal genauers zu. Das interessiert mich selbst.


----------



## goela (14. Januar 2003)

Also ich bin ja gerade daran für das Tutorial DV -> SVCD verschiedene Tests durchzuführen. Versuche das Maximum an Qualität herauszuholen! 

Jetzt habe ich feststellen müssen, dass ich beim Export von Premiere mit Progressiv (also keine Halbbilder) und anschliessendem Umrechnen in MPEG2 Stream mit TMPEG (auch Progressiv) auf meinem DVD-Player eine bessere Bildqualität hinbekomme, als wenn ich mit unteren Halbbildern arbeite! Warum dies so ist muss ich noch recherchieren bzw. durch weitere Tests belegen, dass dies immer so ist!

Also bin neugierig auf Deine Antwort!


----------



## BubiBohnensack (14. Januar 2003)

Die kommt, sobald ich das verdammte Handbuch rausgekramt habe. Wahrscheinlich noch heute Abend.


----------

